# Pendulum Harmonic Tremolo - anything like Supro 1310?



## lcipher3 (Feb 8, 2022)

Go the bug for a tremolo... I don't have a harmonic trem, does the Pendulum sound anything like the Supro?


----------



## lcipher3 (Feb 9, 2022)

found a cool link with

PedalPCB Pendulum
Zepplin Labs Quaverato
BYOC Brown Face Harmonic Tremolo
1776 Effects Carindal Tremolo V2
Surfy Industries SurfyTrem






I think the pendulum sounded *awesome*!  Going to order one and give it a try.

Opinions on the mods from anyone?:

replace C50 with C100K
change volume to audio taper  and or reduce vol range


----------



## spi (Feb 9, 2022)

I build a stock one and think it sounds great.  One mod I wish I did was to slow the max rate.  I never get anywhere near the upper end of the speed range.


----------



## lcipher3 (Feb 9, 2022)

spi said:


> I build a stock one and think it sounds great.  One mod I wish I did was to slow the max rate.  I never get anywhere near the upper end of the speed range.


I thought the C100K vs 50K was supposed to give you more "low speed" range - I too wouldn't care for the super fast range
Volume - not sure. The two reviews on the Pendulum seem to contradict whether the vol range is too much (high) or just right

btw - anyone know if the KE-10720 (tayda) work just as good as the GL5516  LDR?


----------



## Robert (Feb 9, 2022)

A100K for volume isn't a bad idea... You'll have more control at lower levels but the same amount of volume on tap if you decide you need it.

The resistance of the LDRs will factor in to how much gain the volume control is capable of.

I used KE-10720 for both the single and dual prototypes and it worked perfectly fine.


----------



## lcipher3 (Feb 9, 2022)

Robert said:


> A100K for volume isn't a bad idea... You'll have more control at lower levels but the same amount of volume on tap if you decide you need it.
> The resistance of the LDRs will factor in to how much gain the volume control is capable of.
> I used KE-10720 for both the single and dual prototypes and it worked perfectly fine.



Great  - I'll screen a few of the LDRs to taste. I take it you just used the 3mm tayda diffuse LED (as specified on the build doc)?  Covered or uncovered?

I looked at a lot of the harmonic tremolo projects / pcbs etc. The Pendulum looks like a great balance: not too complicated (three knobs), great smooth sounding, great board layout, *common available parts *etc. Excited to build it.


----------



## spi (Feb 9, 2022)

I used 

Photo Conductive Cell Resistor LDR 650nm RADIAL KE-10720 (taydaelectronics.com)

LED 3mm Red (taydaelectronics.com)


----------

